# Good source for Allroad wheels



## callawhiteq7 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Recommendations for Allroad wheels?*

Does anyone know where I can get decent wheels for the allroad? I would like them to be Audi type wheels. A set of 20s like my wife's Q7 might look good. Any recommendations?


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Recommendations for Allroad wheels? (callawhiteq7)*

Bill Spencer at Hartmann Wheels or skyler at achtuning/hartmann 877-722-4886


----------

